# Triton power tool sale @ grays online auctions



## dan073 (Jul 4, 2014)

Tra001AU routers, Tsa001 saws, etc!! grab a bargain if you can!! i know im gona try


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, Dan.

Will have to have a look.


----------



## Jakexp (Apr 26, 2013)

Any chance did the link? Cheers.


----------



## kapeller (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Jake

I think this is the link

www.graysonline.com/home-and-garden/power-tools/triton?q=GMC+and+Triton&item-type=auction&page-size=40&sort=most-relevant


----------



## Jakexp (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks Lou, I'm more interested in how much cheaper they end up being.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, I only have 7 routers at the moments and want to keep it that way......VBG.


----------



## dan073 (Jul 4, 2014)

ive never owned a router but i'm seriously keen to get my hands on one. It,s been on my wish list for quite some time now but have been holding out for the right one (hopefully at a discounted price :laugh


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

There is no time like now! Wait for the perfect price means several months of no projects built, or no time to get practicing! I've dome that before. ha ha


----------

